# "W" Trade mark bottle????



## GeorgiaVol (May 26, 2008)

I got this bottle and other than having a pretty embossing I dont know anything about it.  Does anyone knows the date or maker?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 26, 2008)

close up


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a jerk![]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2008)

Bunch of savages on this forum. []


----------



## LC (Jun 12, 2008)

*I am not sure of its age, but for sure Your bottle is a Weidamann crown top beer bottle from good old Cincinnati, Ohio GeorgiaVol . The crowns come in amber and aqua as you can see. I may have mispelled it as much as I hate to admit to my ignorance and or forgetfullness , or both ! I sure drank a lot of it many moons ago .
*


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 12, 2008)

Bottles33:

 Is that reflective of the number of empty Jolt cola bottles strewn around your basement room? I find you have a propensity to respond to other's responses with "whatever". Unimaginative and indicative of your "new guy" status. Tiger Beat or Seventeen forums might be more to your liking given you haven't been out of knickers for long. What say you?


----------



## woody (Jun 12, 2008)

Bottle33 has been banned from this site for unappropriate behavior.

 This type of behavior will not be tolerated on this site.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you![]


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 12, 2008)

Woody

 Let me add my thanks also, with Matt being a new to the hobby we don't need --------------- (fill in your own word) like him runnig anyone off.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2008)

Agreed. That bottle33 cat just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, Woody, for taking out the trash. I'm sure we won't be missing anything positive or constructive without him.

 Matt, Nice bottle. I have never found an example of that bottle, but have found others of similar styles (shoulder-embossed BIM crowns) in the late 1890s-early 1900s era. ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2008)

THANKS WOODY!


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Woody, Help keep America clean.[]


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 12, 2008)

trust me unintelligence does NOT get to me.  I have had many worse encounters with rude people.  I am actually thankful for him bringing my topic up to the top.  Up until that point it had been unanswered.  Now I know what it is.  THANKS BOTTLE33!!!!!!

 Now if anyone knows about the Pabst bottle I asked about.................


----------



## LC (Jun 13, 2008)

I would have answered your question regardless of BOTTLE33's remarks. Can't post an answer to a question till the question is seen. As for the Pabst, didn't see that , but sounds like it is a beer as well if it is the same shape as the Weidamann. There is also a Pabst crown top soda pop bottle from Hamilton, Ohio too. It is not shaped like a crown top beer bottle though.


----------



## woody (Jun 13, 2008)

Meech, I left his comments on the post to let people know the type of behavior that will not be tolerated on this site.
 Without rules and regulations all you have is chaos.
 You either abide by the rules or go somewhere else and play your games.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 13, 2008)

> Bottle33 has been banned from this site for unappropriate behavior


 
 YAY!!!  That guy is a real sh%$ head!


----------



## aridice53 (Jun 13, 2008)

Could Bottles33 possibly be this guy, coming back and registering under a different name???
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Has-anyone-heard-about-this-interesting-site%3F/m-166153/tm.htm

 His first post, and look how Lobey replied to him!!
 Then over 100 hits and NOT ONE PERSON HERE SAID A WORD!!!!!!!!
 What does that say about this forum???
 Just MHO
 Char


----------



## woody (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't like to ban people from this site unless I get complaints from some of the other members.
 Nobody brought that particular post to my attention, so, I didn't see the need to do anything about it.
 I try to monitor all the messages to the best of my ability, but sometimes I can't read them all.
 In the 6 years I've been on this site I've only had to ban maybe 3 people.
 Hopefully, that is 3 too many.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey all 
 Just wanted to say I belive LC is right about the bottle . Never seen a clear one myself and I'ver drank my share of it to LC years ago .The rest with bottles33 have to say ya did the right thing Woody.Just sorry ya had to do things like that. Take care all and good luck diggen to ya all.
             bill


----------



## E (Jun 16, 2008)

Aye-aye to Wiedemann I.D., I dug several amber versions of this bottle during my Cinci daze, but never recall seeing a clear version on any of my digs or flea marketing weekends (yes, this is how I spent my weekends as an adolescent).  Perhaps the clear bottle was a export version?

 Did bottles33 ever have a positive comment regarding any finds?  The way he poo-pooed everyone's postings I would guess he must be a collector of Greek amphorae or Carthaginian/1st Roman Republic glass vessels = anything past the date of Caesar 1 is crap.

 Keep 'um coming guys - I really enjoy seeing a familiar brewer is an unfamiliar bottle such as this (show me the cobalt Wiedemann next).


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the ID!!  Now that I know its name I was able to do some searching.  My best guess (from other pics and descriptions) is it from 1900-1910, but I have not found ANY other clear/aqua ones.  I have found a couple of ambers that match it exactly though.  I am curious how rare this bottle may be.  If any one else knows anything about that era of brewers, did they typicaly make more ambers or aquas or all depends on the maker.  I also have 3 GBS bottles all from the same city but with 3 different brewerys 2 aqua, 1 amber??? again, thanks for all the help!!


----------



## LC (Jun 17, 2008)

The crown top Weidamann is a fairly common bottle, or at least it is in my area. I am approx. 45 miles east of Cincinnati , Ohio.


----------

